# NFAA reporting



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Since I did not make the Outdoor Nationals, I would like to thank Marihelen and company for doing a Fantastic job of posting the scores as fast as they did and for all of you that worked and helped out I would also like to say

THANK YOU


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Since I did not make the Outdoor Nationals, I would like to thank Marihelen and company for doing a Fantastic job of posting the scores as fast as they did and for all of you that worked and helped out I would also like to say
> 
> THANK YOU


I'll second that.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Nice gesture...but sorry guys....they don't read or post in ArcheryTalk unless I crank up the Good Ole NFAA Membership thread again....

You might want to send them a letter via snail mail.......*

.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good time up here! We did the best we could to schedule the rain around your shooting.
Steve


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i sent her two emails from the nfaa web site...:wink:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

yes, NFAA has been doing a great job of posting scores for as many other things they have going on. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Nice gesture...but sorry guys....they don't read or post in ArcheryTalk unless I crank up the Good Ole NFAA Membership thread again....
> 
> You might want to send them a letter via snail mail.......*
> 
> .


Not sure were this comes from but they did a great job of posting the scores AND next day butt assingnments on their web site in some cases before 6pm.

GREAT JOB


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Great Job!!!!*



capemaybowman said:


> I'll second that.


Dito me too!!!! Thanks Wish I could have been there!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont forget about a small detail..........she also shot.

for all you do ms marihelen :set1_draught2: you deserve one


for the crews of the host club, im sure the pics dont do you justice, but you have much to be proud of.:set1_applaud:

for you too :set1_draught2: with an open tab..........just not mine:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Not sure were this comes from but they did a great job of posting the scores AND next day butt assingnments on their web site in some cases before 6pm.
> 
> GREAT JOB


*Hi Sean....

My comment was in no way in disagreement with the fact that they did post the scores and target assignments in good fashion this year....

My reference to send them a letter is from the fact that "they" do not read or post in ArcheryTalk with any regularity unless there is a thread regarding the Good-Bad-Ugly of the NFAA policies and procedures.

Tell FiFi I said Hello from South Carolina....*

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hi Sean....
> 
> My comment was in no way in disagreement with the fact that they did post the scores and target assignments in good fashion this year....
> 
> ...


FiFi says hi, If I was involved with the NFAA scoring or website updates AT wouldn,t even register as something to consisder posting on, I would leave that to someone to link to, I would be concearned with NFAA site only


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hi Sean....
> 
> My comment was in no way in disagreement with the fact that they did post the scores and target assignments in good fashion this year....
> 
> ...


Who cares :noidea: There is a time and a place....and this thread wasn't one of them. ukey:

The did a fantastic job with this shoot.....do I have my gripes about the NFAA and certain areas of the shoot....well one thing actually. YES

But there is no need to beeoootttcchhh about the same thing every time the NFAA is mentioned. 

So I would like to say *THANK YOU NFAA* :clap:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who cares :noidea: There is a time and a place....and this thread wasn't one of them. ukey:
> 
> The did a fantastic job with this shoot.....do I have my gripes about the NFAA and certain areas of the shoot....well one thing actually. YES
> 
> ...


*
WHOAAAAaaaa.....boys.....before you light the bonfire here.....

All I was stating is that no one of the NFAA will see your appreciation of their efforts in this thread....you need to send a letter or an e-mail as South Paaw has done.

Sean did not know why I stated what I did and I replied as I know that MaryHelen has only made 18 posts since she joined ArcheryTalk in August 2005. Of those post only 6 in 2009 and 4 where in the NFAA controvery threads. She has never posted in this Field Forum and doubt she knows it is here.

I was not in anyway trying to dredge up old business.......

So you might want to use another avenue of contact to express your gratitude to MaryHelen and the NFAA......*

.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> dont forget about a small detail..........she also shot.
> 
> for all you do ms marihelen :set1_draught2: you deserve one
> 
> ...


She's the woman! I got to shoot with her.... :whoo: Funny, bright, quick on the wit. BTW, she was offered her a Smirnoffs Ice......


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who cares :noidea: There is a time and a place....and this thread wasn't one of them. ukey:
> 
> The did a fantastic job with this shoot.....do I have my gripes about the NFAA and certain areas of the shoot....well one thing actually. YES
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> WHOAAAAaaaa.....boys.....before you light the bonfire here.....
> 
> All I was stating is that no one of the NFAA will see your appreciation of their efforts in this thread....you need to send a letter or an e-mail as South Paaw has done.
> ...



Maybe it was not just intended for NFAA to see. Sometimes posting things like this will make people realize what NFAA did and help change some of the impressions people have of NFAA and then someone posting what you did just ruins the entire thought behind it to begin with.
It doesn't matter how many posts she has made on here. It matters what people perception of NFAA is and if we continue to bad mouth them like it appeared you were, that is doing nothing positive for archery. You could have said what you claimed to have said without taking a cheap shot at NFAA.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You might be surprised on how often HQ folks look at AT, I know for a fact it is more than you think.. And I wanted to honk their horn for them since they would not do this on their own..


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

bobbie you are absolutely right, great job nfaa


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

keyman said:


> Maybe it was not just intended for NFAA to see. Sometimes posting things like this will make people realize what NFAA did and help change some of the impressions people have of NFAA and then someone posting what you did just ruins the entire thought behind it to begin with.
> It doesn't matter how many posts she has made on here. It matters what people perception of NFAA is and if we continue to bad mouth them like it appeared you were, that is doing nothing positive for archery. You could have said what you claimed to have said without taking a cheap shot at NFAA.


Let's all take a chill pill....... 

Yes, the NFAA did a fine job keeping every one up to date this year or rather in the latest tournament. However, it's taken years for this to happen. Lest we forget it was because of the diligent and aggressive drum beating by certain members of this site that the NFAA has greatly improved it's communications with the masses. This is a VERY recent event. As in the last few months....... Until it has become the norm for the NFAA to use modern methods of communications to distribute in a _timely_ manner major business decisions openly and honestly then there will be those of us that will keep a wary eye open........... 

I've heard NO ONE say the NFAA did less than a great job. I'm glad to hear so many folks were very satisfied about how Outdoor Championship was handled. It makes me feel better about paying my next membership fee.

The NFAA is _better_ because of folks like "*Got Lucky*" not in spite of! The NFAA has a less than stellar "operating" history so I don't think we should look for tiny windows of opportunity to take shots at the very people that have made the NFAA better............

The main thing is the NFAA got it right and people appreciate it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> WHOAAAAaaaa.....boys.....before you light the bonfire here.....
> 
> All I was stating is that no one of the NFAA will see your appreciation of their efforts in this thread....you need to send a letter or an e-mail as South Paaw has done.
> ...


Well if you were there.....you would have known that the NFAA is aware of what is going on here and who we are.....

If they didn't know....then how and why was I introduced during the PRO AM and thanked


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well if you were there.....you would have known that the NFAA is aware of what is going on here and who we are.....
> 
> If they didn't know....then how and why was I introduced during the PRO AM and thanked


*You are right....I and a lot of other ATers were not there, so please enlighten us all with how you were introduced at the PRO-AM and what was said about ArcheryTalk and who was at the mike saying it.*

.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You are right....I and a lot of other ATers were not there, so please enlighten us all with how you were introduced at the PRO-AM and what was said about ArcheryTalk and who was at the mike saying it.*
> 
> .


:nono: You must know the secret hand shake first.............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> :nono: You must know the secret hand shake first.............


and I know it:wink:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey BH, Me too!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Being a member of the NFAA "Elite Club" or not.....it would be nice to hear the nice comments made about ArcheryTalk at Nationals by the NFAA.*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Being a member of the NFAA "Elite Club" or not.....it would be nice to hear the nice comments made about ArcheryTalk at Nationals by the NFAA.*
> 
> .



*Hummmmm....no reply yet???

TTT....just in case the thread got overlooked with yesterday's activity.

I would really like to hear what was said and who was at the mike.....come on BuzzBoy....share it with the rest of us....

Now please don't go taking that..."If they want to know--they should be here" attitude.....*

.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Nice gesture...but sorry guys....they don't read or post in ArcheryTalk unless I crank up the Good Ole NFAA Membership thread again....
> 
> You might want to send them a letter via snail mail.......*
> 
> .


 hope you don't break an arm pating yourself on the back

we do read archery talk & we post when needed.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> Not sure were this comes from but they did a great job of posting the scores AND next day butt assingnments on their web site in some cases before 6pm.
> 
> GREAT JOB


 marihelen is in the hospital right now . doing tests. no out come as of yet
Maybe a get well is in order
If I hear, I'll post


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

brtesite said:


> hope you don't break an arm pating yourself on the back
> 
> we do read archery talk & we post when needed.



*Good Afternoon Brtesite Mike....

Now there you go...thinking I was talking about you....sorry....:sad:

My comment was posted as I know that Marihelen and her staff are the ones who have been pretty much in charge of the scorekeeping at the Field Tournaments. She seldom visits ArcheryTalk and has never visited this Field Forum.

Therefore, I made my post......

In my effort to be sure she received the nice comments being made about the timely manner the scores and target assignments were posted...I made my comment to send the letter or e-mail.....

I hope she is doing well and wish her a speedy recovery....*

.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

brtesite said:


> marihelen is in the hospital right now . doing tests. no out come as of yet
> Maybe a get well is in order
> If I hear, I'll post


IMO Marihelen IS the NFAA...in spite of all you directors, boardmembers, and councilmen.

Best wishes to her!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If I could offer just one simple "enhancement" to the NFAA reporting, it would be the following.

Instead of replacing the "results" document each day, please leave each day's intact and create a new document. 

Why, well in the end, what we have is a document with "Animal", "Best Field", and "Best Hunter", but no indication of what day that was shot on OR if the "best" is a result of shooting that game 1 day or 2 days.

Would in NO way change the end results, but for those of us that like to analyze numbers, it would be entertaining.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

+1 Prag, I like to see all the numbers as well and shouldn't add any additional work I wouldn't think.

My best wishes to Marihelen as well for a speedy recovery.

>>------->


----------

